# Competition: Who has the best BBQ Sauce?



## infernooo (Jan 25, 2011)

Edit: I have taken this down... I have received a lot of negative comments from various folks, and would not like to make anyone upset. Thank you to all of those who were supportive of the idea.


----------



## meateater (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not a comp person myself as it's all been done a hundred times by everyone. Here's mine, very hot and tasty.....enjoy. Please pass it along. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/habanero-bbq-sauce


----------

